# One Year of the Hive



## Crothian (Aug 2, 2003)

Today marks the one year Anniversary of the Hivemind.  We've had our ups and downs, fights and flames.  But I think for the most part it has been a postive thing.  I'd like to thank everyone who has participated and made the Hive a fun place and a real part of EN World!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2003)

A topic so important, you have to post it twice.  

Let's see if the Meta generation of the Hive can be gathered... although at least two are MIA...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 2, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *A topic so important, you have to post it twice. *



There is no spoon...

- _Or something_ Darkness


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *There is no spoon... *




So only you can bend it.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 2, 2003)

*nods* I nerfed it to make it 3.5 compliant.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2003)

The spoon had a revision?  

(Are we just posting for the sake of posting?)


----------



## Darkness (Aug 2, 2003)

Post with no thought and like master Crothian you too shall become, mhmm.


----------



## randomling (Aug 2, 2003)

Do I count as "meta generation"? I wasn't here last August, but I was while we were still down here. 

There is a spoon! It is specifically included with the Hivemind implants!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 2, 2003)

The implants handed down to the young ones by the elders, anyway.

But when we accidentally started the Hive a year ago, we didn't have things like spoons.

Or maybe we did but, in time, learned to transcend them.

- _Or maybe we broke them and couldn't figure out how to replace them_ Darkness


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday Hive!


----------



## arwink (Aug 3, 2003)

A year you say?  Just a year?

-wanders down into the meta basement-

Wow, it's so much roomier than I remember...


----------



## Sixchan (Aug 3, 2003)

I've made...ooh...two posts in the hive.  I will not be sucked into your dark cult.  My will is yet strong.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 3, 2003)

i was mid-hive. not there at the beginning, not there much now. but i was there for the tasty middle 

 happy b-day hive. shouldn't someone post the storminator quote?


----------



## LrdApoc (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm with Clay,

Mid hive.. though I do stop by these days but far less frequently than some... or even most of the elders.

Happy Birthday to PC's most devious creation.

And at your request:

 "Can we get a separate forum for hivemind threads? Or a way to stick them on the second page? There's enough drivel on the internet as is."


----------



## Crothian (Aug 3, 2003)

It doesn't matter when one started to post to it, it evolved with timeas it should.


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 3, 2003)

Happy Birthday to us!  Happy Birthsday to us!







Bugger....


----------



## Maldur (Aug 3, 2003)

HEHE I wonder if the old hivers will show up one day ?


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 3, 2003)

It would be nice to see a few old friends again.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 3, 2003)

Dragongirl and Horacio surely are missed...

A scary observation: Horacio still is the 11th most active poster, despite having disappeared more than three months ago!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 3, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *A scary observation: Horacio still is the 11th most active poster, despite having disappeared more than three months ago!  *



Wicht is similar.


----------



## Mark (Aug 3, 2003)

Happy B-Day HIVE!


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 3, 2003)

But Wicht is still more or less active. His latest post was two days ago.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 3, 2003)

But Wicht has been mostly inactive for over a year now; most of his posts are from back then.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 3, 2003)

Point taken.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 3, 2003)

Happy Birthday to us!

I remember the good old days when we filled 3 threads of 800 posts each every 24 hours! That was real posting! That was...insane, actually. 

We must have all been VERY bored.  But it was fun. I put the link to my page in the other thread, for those that fancy a nostalgia trip. Or http://www.msfreeman.co.uk and then look at the menu.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 4, 2003)

Happy Birthday, [HIVEMIND]















(Hippo, Birdy, Two Ewes)


----------



## Darkness (Aug 4, 2003)

Cute animal pictures? All right.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 4, 2003)

LOL.

That is... bizarre.

Mine were meant to be a birthday song.

You know the one:

Hippo, Birdy, Two Ewes
Hippo, Birdy, Two Ewes
Hippo, Birdy, Hippo, Birdy
Hippo, Birdy, Deer, Ewe.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 4, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *LOL.
> 
> That is... bizarre.*



Cathulhu Ftaghn! 


> *Mine were meant to be a birthday song.
> 
> You know the one:
> 
> ...



Nah, I didn't know it. But then, I'm Austrian, so I guess it figures.


----------



## Kaiyosama (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes, a very happy birthday to all of us, here and elsewhere.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, I've been dropping in on the Hive more again lately...

And it was my birthday yesterday, too!


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 4, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, I've been dropping in on the Hive more again lately...
> 
> And it was my birthday yesterday, too! *




Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 4, 2003)

Happy birthday.  And all.


----------



## Sixchan (Aug 4, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Cathulhu Ftaghn! Nah, I didn't know it. But then, I'm Austrian, so I guess it figures.  *




Are there any animals that fit in with "Zum Geburtstag viel gluck"?
Hmm, I can't remember any from my German class, It's been too long since then.



> _Originally posted by HellHound_
> *Hippo, Birdy, Two Ewes
> Hippo, Birdy, Two Ewes
> Hippo, Birdy, Hippo, Birdy
> Hippo, Birdy, Deer, Ewe.*




IME, it's always gone:
Hippo, Birdy, Two Ewes
Hippo, Birdy, Two Ewes
Hippo, Birdy, Deer, [Hive Mine]
Hippo, Birdy, Two Ewes

How you get those bees down the mine though, I'll never know...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 4, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Are there any animals that fit in with "Zum Geburtstag viel gluck"?*



Hm. Good question...
I can't think of any right now but that's probably because most of my relatives and friends either don't celebrate their birthday, do something waaay silly and embarrassing, or else go with "Happy Birthday to You." (I blame Californication for that last one.)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 4, 2003)

I haven't been spending enough time in META.  Happy birthday to the HIVE!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 4, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I haven't been spending enough time in META.  Happy birthday to the HIVE! *




Meta's always been awsome!!!


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 5, 2003)

YAY for the Hive!


----------



## the Jester (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah, Meta's cool.  Yeah, cool.  Yeah, Meta.  Cool.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 6, 2003)

One of the things that made up the beginning of the Hive was me wondering what was in this Meta forum that sat at the bottom of the list, and then looking through it and bumping all the "I whack hong with a stick" threads cos I thought they were funny. 

I've liked Meta ever since I found it. 

*beats hong with a stick just for old times sake*


----------



## Capellan (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm late, but Happy Hiveday, anyway


----------



## the Jester (Aug 7, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *One of the things that made up the beginning of the Hive was me wondering what was in this Meta forum that sat at the bottom of the list, and then looking through it and bumping all the "I whack hong with a stick" threads cos I thought they were funny.
> 
> I've liked Meta ever since I found it.
> 
> *beats hong with a stick just for old times sake* *




Ooooh!!  

*Whack!

_Now you've done it..._


----------



## Skade (Aug 7, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *I'm late, but Happy Hiveday, anyway  *




Dittos.  Missed all the birthdays I guess.    iI am a relativly late Hiver I guess since I really did not post until Junuary I think, and on Horacios boards.  

Anyone hear from them lately?


----------

